# Kyle Whittingham's wife got a fat lip



## coyoteslayer

It was just annouced on the news that Kyle Whittingham's wife took an elbow to the lip by a BYU fan that was fighting another person. :roll: :roll: She went over to tell them to quit fighting. The BYU fan told her to shut up.


----------



## Huge29

Not good, but she should know that that is totally against the fighting code to try and break it up. :mrgreen: 
Those can get ugly, my personal experience has been Ute fans being sore losers when some fans are having fun, not taunting or anything and the Ute fans turning around telling them to shut up or I'm going to (*&Y**(( you up! Of course, how do you respond to that? The Y fans, being cool headed just said to chill out and turn around and Ute fan being not totally stupid decided to chill out as he was completely surrounded by Y fans, not that there was going to be a brawl, but if he started it, I am sure magic would happen as we are living right on and off the field. 
In all reality, 99.9% of all fans are cool headed and good people, but there always has to be some idiot. Hopefully she is alright! Now Whit is going to go off next year about Y fans being classless after a win for accidentally injuring his wife.... :mrgreen:


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Are you sure that Kyle didn't accidentally slap her in the face with on of his man-boobs while getting on the bus?

Valid question.


----------



## jahan

Two cougar fans with two very good observations. Tree you crack me up, he does have some nice man boobs. :lol: There are bad apples in both crowds.


----------



## flyguy7

Treehugnhuntr said:


> Are you sure that Kyle didn't accidentally slap her in the face with on of his man-boobs while getting on the bus?
> 
> Valid question.


 -BaHa!- funniest thing ive heard all week, Tree!

and well put there, Huge.


----------



## GaryFish

That is really unfortunate. I would be interested to know if she was caught in a conflict - as collatoral damage - or was she targeted because she is Whit's wife. 

Two very different perspectives if you ask me. If she got caught in the cross fire, that totally sucks and I'm sorry for her. Fighting fans are jerks and should be booted out.

However, if she was specifically targeted because of who she is - then whoever was involved in the fight should be arrested, charged for assult and should be banned from attending any BYU or Utah sporting event in the future. And should serve time. That is unacceptable - no matter what team the "fan" was cheering for.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger

I don't know if this is true yet or not, but here's the 411 from KSL and it's _very_ interesting: word on the street is that Kyle Whittingham's son has 2 separate police reports filed against him right now for starting the fight that broke out after the game. Supposedly a Cougar fan was talking trash, so Little Whit decides to flip Cougar fan the bird. Another BYU fan had whipped out a cell phone and was trying to photograph Little Whit flipping off the Cougar fans in the presence of his mother and little sister. Whittingham allegedly grabbed the cell phone and threw it down onto the field. That's when the fight broke out between Kyle's son and the BYU fan whose phone got thrown. Mrs. Whittingham declined to press any charges because she was bumped in the middle of a fight started by her own son! :lol: 
Again, this is all allegation right now. There is a story showing a photo from the cell phone in question on KSL right now.


----------



## Huge29

Birddogger, good info! http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=272&sid=8857942

I don't see any mention of the son, but...??? Was that in the comments? It sure puts a very interesting twist to the story,* if true*, I would call that "classless" to allow such an omission of fact in the story insinuating how bad the Y fans are.

I am surprised that fans are allowed to rush the field; that is so dangerous for everyone involved. Stampede, people jumping down where ever they can land and then the opposing team being surrounded by stupid fans, not a good combination! Of course, it would be difficult to control, but at least let the other team leave first for everyone's safety.


----------



## coyoteslayer

> Supposedly a Cougar fan was talking trash, so Little Whit decides to flip Cougar fan the bird. Another BYU fan had whipped out a cell phone and was trying to photograph Little Whit flipping off the Cougar fans in the presence of his mother and little sister.


Oh this is so funny. :lol: :lol: There is nothing worse than a little taddletale. Momma, momma someone flipped me the bird and I have proof. Good hell.


----------



## Comrade Duck

Taddletale? 

Looks like little Whitt bit off more than he could chew and Mom had to step in and protect Jr.. How funny is that? Interesting!

Shane


----------



## jahan

Comrade Duck said:


> Taddletale?
> 
> Looks like little Whitt bit off more than he could chew and Mom had to step in and protect Jr.. How funny is that? Interesting!
> 
> Shane


There was no mention of little Whitt in any articles I saw, it is just a rumor right now. If it ends up being true, that is not very cool, but any way you look at it, Whittingham's wife and daughter were not involved and just happened to be in the right spot at the wrong time.


----------



## Comrade Duck

And the truth shall set you free! The truth will come out. There's a reason why the Wittinghams aren't pressing any charges and are staying pretty closed lipped about the incident. I don't condone what happened, but if she wants to step in the middle of a fight her own son started bad things are bound to happen, if that indeed is the case. It's a different picture than the one she originally tried to paint.


----------



## Guest

What I have heard - and this is just hearsay so take it for what it is worth - is that some BYU fan was taking pictures with his cell phone of Whittingham's daughter crying following the heart breaking loss, and someone from the Utah side who was with the mother and daughter, possibly Whittingham's son, took it upon himself to prevent the photos from being taken by confiscating the guy's phone. The BYU fan was understandably upset at having his phone taken, and tried to recover it, and that is how the scuffle broke out. The BYU fan never did get his phone back. 

If this is the true version of what happened then there is plenty of blame to go around for both sides. Taking pictures of a little girl because she is crying is pretty dang classless - but not illegal. Taking someone's cell phone is - its called theft.


----------



## MeanGene

Does not everything Max Hall said, go against everything he has been taught through his religion. WOW true colors showing through. :shock:


----------



## proutdoors

MeanGene said:


> Does not everything Max Hall said, go against everything he has been taught through his religion. WOW true colors showing through. :shock:


Isn't judging others against the 'religion'. :? If you're not of the 'religion' WTH do you care? -Ov-


----------



## coyoteslayer

> Isn't judging others against the 'religion'. If you're not of the 'religion' WTH do you care?


I will put a religion twist on it since your talking about religion.

I think people want to see how Mormons will react. Max Hall failed in his interview because he gave into the bait instead of using it as a great opportunity to be a good example of sportmenship in the College Sportsworld. He could have said a lot of great things but he choose the low road.

The Pharisees always asked Jesus questions to see if they could trip him up or say something incorrect. They really didnt care what he thought.

I don't think any UTE fans care about Max Hall liking them. They are more shocked with his words because they are coming out of the mouth of a Mormon.


----------



## GaryFish

So you want to compare Max hall to Jesus? I know all of us are doing our best to be like Him. But you are the first to come out and compare Jesus to Max Hall. Wow. And I thought I was a hard core BYU fan. I would never go that far though. You have opened my eyes Brother Slayer. :wink: 
Can I get an AMEN?! :O--O:


----------



## Huge29

WeakenedWarrior said:


> What I have heard - and this is just hearsay so take it for what it is worth - is that some BYU fan was taking pictures with his cell phone of Whittingham's daughter crying following the heart breaking loss, and someone from the Utah side who was with the mother and daughter, possibly Whittingham's son, took it upon himself to prevent the photos from being taken by confiscating the guy's phone. The BYU fan was understandably upset at having his phone taken, and tried to recover it, and that is how the scuffle broke out. The BYU fan never did get his phone back.
> 
> If this is the true version of what happened then there is plenty of blame to go around for both sides. Taking pictures of a little girl because she is crying is pretty dang classless - but not illegal. Taking someone's cell phone is - its called theft.


I confirmed it, it is all true; he must just be operating under an alias, but I can clearly see the resemblance http://www.co.utah.ut.us/DEPT/SHERIFF/I ... ?id=237689


----------



## Riverrat77

So... have a friend who has talked to Mrs. Whit. Apparently assault is ok in Cougar stadium? By that I mean pulling a little girls hair, spitting on kids and their mom, flat out punching Mrs.W? It wasn't a slip of an elbow, an accidental forearm or anything else. The gal got hit in the face, flat out. The little girl won't be going to next years game apparently even though its at RES because of how upset she was about how she was being treated. Saving a bit of drama for the family is why there are no charges being pressed, not because it was some frivolous claim. I'd be pissed if somebody was shoving cell phone cameras in my face too or my kids because they want some picture to make fun of. I'm glad the Mrs stuck up for her kids and good for her brother too. Anyone else would have done the same **** thing. Only bad thing about this... some BYU douche fan didn't get arrested. Wouldn't matter if it was a Y fan, a U fan or a Washington fan.... pestering adults, jeering, poking fun or whatever... thats all fine when its adults being asses to each other, but when kids are involved, well, thats where classless really comes in. :?


----------



## coyoteslayer

> So you want to compare Max hall to Jesus? I know all of us are doing our best to be like Him. But you are the first to come out and compare Jesus to Max Hall. Wow. And I thought I was a hard core BYU fan. I would never go that far though. You have opened my eyes Brother Slayer.
> Can I get an AMEN?!


 :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: -_O- -_O- -_O- -_O- :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: -_O- -_O- -_O- -_O- :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: -_O- -_O- -_O- :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: -_O- -_O- -_O- -_O-

Amen, brother


----------



## Huge29

Riverrat77 said:


> So... have a friend who has talked to Mrs. Whit.


I certainly have not, nor have I heard of anyone else condoning any of the activity that allegedly happened. It is ironic that you seem to condone the guy assaulting someone, stealing his phone and throwing it, right? I was assaulted once as a football official, it was amazing how much the real story varied from what the loser's version, so I would not put any weight in any of the hearsay stories going around. Everyone involved should be arrested if indeed anyone's phone was stolen or anyone threw a punch or even "made someone feel that their safety was in immediate danger."


----------



## flyguy7

> And the truth shall set you free! The truth will come out. There's a reason why the Wittinghams aren't pressing any charges and are staying pretty closed lipped about the incident. I don't condone what happened, but if she wants to step in the middle of a fight her own son started bad things are bound to happen, if that indeed is the case. It's a different picture than the one she originally tried to paint


according to Comrade Duck she had it coming... :shock:


----------



## Comrade Duck

Don't be a little drama queen fly guy. That's not what I said at all. All reports, other than Riley's so called friend, report that she was struck accidentally, as a result of stepping in to break up the fight. My point was, you step in the middle of punches being thrown, chances are your going to get hit. She didn't have it coming, but she did step into something that wasn't very safe. 

I listened to Kyle Gunther, the voice of the Utes on 1280, talk about this. Even he said the details are being exagerated, that she was in the wrong place at the wrong time.

Beleive what you want, but the majority of reports and accounts indicate that her getting hit was accidental. It never should of happened, but her own son shares a large share of the blame for her fat lip. 

Shane


----------



## The Janitor

So it appears that recently Max Hall has been stirring up controversy in the courthouse too.

http://www.ksl.com/?nid=711&sid=8874501


----------

